# Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2005)

Hi ihr Bastler, 
mir ist kürzlich mal aufgefallen, dass es unwahrscheinlich viele Sachen gibt die wir Angler verwenden die eigentlich gar nicht für uns gebaut wurden bzw. die wir uns selber zusammengebastelt haben.

Angefangen vom Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger über die simple Astgabel als Rutenhalter bis hin zum Hundefutter als Köder, dem Abflussrohr als Transportrohr für die Ruten usw. 

schreibt mal was euch noch einfällt oder was ihr vielleicht sogar selber erfunden habt 

Bin gespannt


----------



## Pikebite (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Jo, da gibts die Futterkörbe aus Karnickeldraht - leider nicht meine Erfindung, aber dafür hab ich es schon gepackt, die nachzubauen. Gar nicht so übel, wenn man zwei linke Daumen hat.|supergri |supergri 

Oder die Modellboote zum Boilie versenken. Find ich spitze, die Idee.#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Mein Erzeuger hat aus einem ehemaligen Edelstahl-Schirmständer einen Schirmhalter geschweißt, den man mit einem Panzer in den Boden rammen kann und der dank 3 aufliegenden Punkten und einen Penetrations(der Erde!)länge von 20 cm 100% hält!:m


----------



## Fangnix (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Auf jeden Fall selbstgebaute Wobbler. Epoxiharz und Balsa ausm Modellbau, Draht vom Zahntechniker, Farben sind bei mir Autolacke...

Aber die Drillinge und Sprengringe sind nur zum angeln gedacht...

Fangnix


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



> Aber die Drillinge und Sprengringe sind nur zum angeln gedacht...



:q :q :q
Soll ja auch Leute geben die sowas Zweckentfremden... fragt mich aber nicht für was.. hab das nur mal gehört :q :q :q :q


----------



## Debilofant (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



> Abflussrohr als Transportrohr für die Ruten


 
Das kann man beim Bootsangeln (vor allem auf dem Meer) aber auch noch anders zweckentfremden:

Rüssel |kopfkrat rein und - aaaah - laufen lassen - dafür tun´s dann auch die dünneren und kürzeren Rohre, sagen wir mal so unter 1m :q 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## sebastian (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

aus einem anker eine kraut/baumrausziehmaschine gebaut, hat halt noch 3 so streben kriegt weil er die bäume net ausghalten hat der standart anker


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Debilofant schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann man beim Bootsangeln (vor allem auf dem Meer) aber auch noch anders zweckentfremden:
> 
> Rüssel |kopfkrat rein und - aaaah - laufen lassen - dafür tun´s dann auch die dünneren und kürzeren Rohre, sagen wir mal so unter 1m :q
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



Die sollten dann aber schon nen 70er Durchmesser haben.. :q 

Hab aber auch schon gesehen, dass Leute ein Stück Ht-Rohr als Rutenhalter am Boot montiert hatten.


----------



## banditz (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

hab mal unsere küchenmaschine zum pellets zerkleinern zweckendfremdet, nur leider kam meine frau zu früh nach hause naja welches küchengerät sie dann zweckendfremdet hat kannman sich wohl denken...|smash:


----------



## the doctor (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich habe mir nen Fischtöter aus nem Stuhlbein gebastelt. Ist besser als gekauft!#6


----------



## René1964 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Öhm... ich mach mit nem Feuerzeug die Bierflasche auf. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Joka (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

sauber....ich nehm dazu meisst ein Messer oder Zollstock :m


----------



## spin-paule (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ganz spontan: 
Vitamintabletten-Röhren als Wobblertransportschutz
Filmdosen für Kleinteile
Werkzeugkasten als Angelkasten
Vaseline als Frostschutz & Pflegemittel...
Gruß, Spin-Paule


----------



## René1964 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> sauber....ich nehm dazu meisst ein Messer oder Zollstock :m


 
Dito! Aber nur, wenn grad keine Augenbraue zur Hand ist |supergri


----------



## Mühle (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hab mal mit Salami meine Rutenringe im Winter eisfrei gehalten...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## caruso (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hab auch noch was.

Filmdosen für Bißanzeiger oder Futterkörbe.

Roheisolierung für Vorfächer.

Tablettenröhrchen für Ködernadeln.

Rutenhalter aus Blitzableiterdraht(Alu).

Farbeimer werden sicher von fast allen Anglern zu verschiedenen Zwecken benutzt.

Damenstrümpfe/strumpfhosen für diverse Lockmittelvarianten.

Tampons zum Träken des Lockmittels für Futterkorb.



Das sind so Sachen, die ich oft oder ab und an nutze.

caruso


----------



## goeddoek (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Was ich immer dabei habe sind Kabelbinder in verschiedenen Variationen.
Haben mich vor einem Hauswechsel auf Bornholm bewahrt.

> die hatten Einzelbetten, sind aber nich gemütlich zu zweit.Auch zusammengeschoben, wanderten die immer auseinander, warum wohl  |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Also - die Beine ( des Bettes natürlich, ihr Schelmen) festgezurrt und Hausfrieden gerettet.

Natürlich kann man größere Kabelbinder auch als Fischgalgen, als vorbübergehende Hakenöse etc. benutzen.


----------



## harley (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

tach

smint dosen für bleischrote. können so einzeln entnommen werden

harley


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				banditz schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal unsere küchenmaschine zum pellets zerkleinern zweckendfremdet, nur leider kam meine frau zu früh nach hause naja welches küchengerät sie dann zweckendfremdet hat kannman sich wohl denken...|smash:



Ich hab dafür eine eigene :g Moulinette Häckselmaschine mit dem kleinen Drehdoppelmesser, so aus den End-70ern des letzten Jahrtausends. Super zum Zerkleinern von Brot oder Mais usw. Meine Frau leiht sich die manchmal aus, ist aber meine! Also genau anders herum und schwinge auch keinen Fischklopper oder so! 


			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Bastler,
> mir ist kürzlich mal aufgefallen, dass es unwahrscheinlich viele Sachen gibt die wir Angler verwenden


Frag mal lieber was man nicht zum Angeln benutzen kann, besonders wenn die Frau mitangelt. Irgendwie wird alles eingesetzt wenn es irgendwie halbwegs brauchbar aussieht, vom alten Kleiderbügel über jedweden Eimer oder Büchse, Schraubdeckelgläser oder Tüten, Müllbeutel, Handtüchern, Zewa-Wisch&Weg, Autoartikel wie Klemmen, Kabelbinder, Schrauben, Lacke und Fette. Mehr fällt mir gerad nicht ein


----------



## Rosi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich muß bei meinem kleinen Boot in der Mitte sitzen. Deshalb halte ich immer ein Abflußrohr dabei in der Hand, meine Gashebelverlängerung.

Nagelfeile als Hakenschärfer

dicke Haargummis um die Steckrutenteile zusammen zu halten

Frühstückstüten um die Vorfächer einzuwickeln

Fleischsalatdosen für die Blinker, Wobbler und Pilker ( mit Aufschrift )

runde Käseschachteln mit Schaumstoff für die Fliegen

angebohrte Flaschendeckel statt Spinnerblätter

selbst leuchtende Haarperlen statt Lockperlen

feste kleine Perlen zum anbringen der Mundschnüre am Vorfach

rote Wollfäden an den Drillingen

Skianzug statt eklich raschelnder Angelbekleidung


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen:

Hausfrau?#h

meint der Sammy

P.S.: Ich bin da eher nich so kreativ! Daher eindeutig Punkt für Dich!#6


----------



## Rosi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Achso und am Hundehalsband ist nachts ein Knicklicht angebunden. Damit ich meinen Köti im Dunkel wiederfinde.


----------



## sammycr65 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Achso und am Hundehalsband ist nachts ein Knicklicht angebunden. Damit ich meinen Köti im Dunkel wiederfinde.



Meine Frau nennt mich immer: Schatz, Hase, Schnuckel ... Köti
is auch nich schlecht! Das mit dem Knicklicht werd ich Ihr mal erzählen!

:q:q:q

Nebenbei: informativer Trööt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

@sammycr65
Ich glaube Rosi meinte das tanzende vierbeinige Knicklicht vom Ostseestrand, was schon manchen Gläubigen am nächtlichen Irrlicht fand.

Aber top-Idee Rosi, für unseren Jung-Wauwi auf Nachtwanderung oder Nahtangeln eine Super-sichere Sache! #6

Die besten Schnurlauf/Stopperperlen gibts in der Kreativ+Bastelabteilung in den Baumärkten als Bastelstoff für Halsketten, alle Farben und leicht abgeflacht, sehr haltbar, auch im Süßwasser habe ich die 2mm und 4mm viel bei Laufbleien im Gebrauch, der Preis im 500er bis 2000er Pack unendlich viel günstiger  :g


----------



## honeybee (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Da es ja zu DDR Zeiten nicht sehr viel gescheites Angelgerät gab, musste man sich eine Menge einfallen lassen.

Am collsten fand und finde ich allerdings die Bissanzeiger.:q 

Man nehme eine Glocke (Miniform einer Kirchenglocke), schweiße unten hinein einen Stab als Ständer. Oben auf die Glocke schweißt man eine Queerverbindung und daran befestigt man 2 Schlegel, die natürlich nach oben stehen. In die Schlegel kommt eine Einkerbung wo man die Schnur einlegen kann.

Und wenn der Wind günstig steht, hört der Angelnachbar in 1km Entfernung noch den Biß |supergri 

Mal sehen, ob ich ein Bild davon finde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

^ Und ich hatte immer gedacht, drauf klingelte der Angler den Kumpel zum Keschern her!  :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Eine am Boden leicht schräg abgeschnittene Lenorflasche (deckel drauflassen)eignet sich hervorragend um das Boot auszuschöpfen, da man damit in die kleinsten ecken kommt, und der griff sich auch angenehm greifen lässt. Man kann sich auch prima da rein erleichtern ohne Kentergefahr. Angeblich sogar Frauen.

Der 10l Kartoffelsalateimer gibt eine Prima Pilkeraufbewahrung.

Bug und Heckrolle meines Bootes waren mal die Verpackung für Berkley Schnur (1/4 lbs spulen) Gelagert auf minimal breiteren Alurohren. 
Ähnliche Spulen können auch den guten alten Coladosenbissanzeiger ersetzen, da Dosen ja Mangelware sind inzwischen.

Dank Rohrisolierung schwimmt mein Kescher.

Eine Aufroll-Kulturtasche und einige Fuji-Filmdosen mit Gewürzen Gefüllt sind das Herzstück meiner Angelküche, weil sich dieses "Regal" prima an den Schirm hängen lässt.
Diese Filmdosen geben aber auch Prima Madenkörbchen und Aufbewahrungsdosen für u.a. Anti-Tangle-Schläuche ab.

Meine Echolotgeberstange besteht aus nem Stück Fiberglasrohr, einigen Kunstoff-Rohrklemmen, ein Paar schrauben und nem kleinen Stück Alu-Blech mit 3 Handgebohrten Löchern. Kosten mit etwas organisationstalent: 0 €

Ein Kinderschlauchboot im BW-Regenponchomantel ist besser als jede Käufliche Abhakmatte.

Gegen einen billigen Karpfenstuhl ohne Beine auf Holzrahmen Montiert, ist jeder Käufliche Bootssitz a) unbequem und b) viel zu Teuer.

Statt gekaufte Kühlelemente eingefrorene nicht ganz volle 1,5l PET-Wasserflaschen (ohne Kohlensäure!) zu verwenden, a) kühlt zumeist besser, b) ist schon beim beim Hinweg Leichter, beim Rückweg viel leichter und c) aus dem Inhalt der Flaschen lässt sich auch noch Kaffee produzieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hoad (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

mir fallen da diverse sachen ein, die zum räucherofen verbaut werden.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

|kopfkrat 

Meine Freundin hat sich n paar Spinner gekauft und ich hab ihr auf Wunsch Ohrringe draus gebastelt...#c 
zwei Schenkel von den Drillingen ab, alles n bissl gebogen... sieht nich schlecht aus... :m 
super Last-Minute-Geschenktipp für unsre Mädels! Originell und schnell gebastelt...


----------



## Gubbi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

habe vor ein paar jahren in der angelwoche gestanden mit den tip wie man billig bisanzeiger herstellt, unzwar mit schaschlickstäbchen und kugelschreibermine und einen dünnen schweißdraht. habe sogar einen preis bekommen.


----------



## Master_ruf (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Mache aus Ohrenstäbchen das hier hoffe jeder weiss was das ist?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und das mache ich auch selber


----------



## muddyliz (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Blech von Tabakdosen für Raubfisch-Propeller http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm#propeller
alte Gummihandschuhe als Twisterersatz http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koederbau.htm#gummi
Isolierung von Elektrokabeln als Posenringe http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/angelpraxis.htm#isolierung
Schirmspeichen als Bissanzeiger http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/angelpraxis.htm#anzeiger
Flaschenkorken als Hakenschutz http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/angelpraxis.htm#hakenschutz
Gestell eines Campingstuhls als Abroller für die Kopfrute http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/stippangeln.htm#abroller
Fliesenlegergummi als Gummizug für die Stippe http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/stippangeln.htm#stippgummi
Kondom als Krautschutz für Drillinge http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/kunstkoederangeln.htm#kraut
Büroklammer als Lineclip oder zum Einhängen des Hakens http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rute.htm#lineclip
Kleiderbügel als Rutenauflage http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rute.htm#ablage
Konservendose als Köderdose http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koeder.htm#koederdose
Nagel als Weitwurfstab http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/grundangeln.htm#weitwurfstab
Plastik-Gardinenstange als Sbirolino (Udos Forellenröhrchen) http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm#sbirolino
Rachensperrer aus einem Kleiderbügel http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm#rachensperrer
Wasserkugel aus einem Tischtennisball oder aus der Kugel von einem Deoroller http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raubfischangeln.htm#wasserkugel
Toilettensauger als Plümmer und Baueimer als Sichtkasten http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/meeresangeln.htm#wwurm
Ovaler Bräter als Tisch-Räucherofen http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#tisch
Damenbinde oder Windel gegen Kondenswasser http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/angeln-extrem.htm#tropft
Kronkorken als Fischschupper http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/versorgung.htm#schupper

Nur um mal einige zu nennen.


----------



## banditz (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

hab auch noch was

fläschchen von augentropfen  mit pipette  für lockstoffe 

schaumstoff roheummantelung  kannste mit kleinen nägeln prima vorfächer (auch Stahlvorfächer ) aufwickeln.


----------



## gismowolf (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Der Schraubverschluß einer Mineralwasserflasche auf einen alten Korkrutengriff
geklebt,hilft mir,die sensiblen Spitzen zum Mormyschkafischen sicher aufzubewahren und immer griffbereit zu haben!!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Meine pilker sind in ihrem ersten leben zigtausend kilometer über deutschlands straßen gerollt:q 

gruß robert#h


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Man nehme eine 12 mm und 100 mm lang (oder länger) Luftschlauch, stecke ein 40 Gr. Birnen blei ( vorher am Bleiwirbel ein Stück Angelschnur befestigen) rein so das die Schnur am anderen Ende rausguckt.
Das Birnenblei natürlich einkleben!
Dann klebt man das andere Ende vom Schlauch zusammen und drückt es mit einer Zange oder Schraubstock fest bis es trocken ist.
An das Schnurende was aus dem Schlauch schaut, kommt ein Wirbel und fettich ist das Tiroler Hölzel!


----------



## Der Stipper (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

ich hab meine erste Leuchte fürs Nachtangeln aus einem Marmeladenglas, einer 5 W/12 V Halogenlampe, 2 m Kabel und nem 12 V Bleiakku (alte Motorradbatterie) mit 6 Ah gebaut, die Batterie lag inner Tupperdose, alles wasserdicht mit Heißkleber und Silikon abgedichtet, alle Teile hatte ich noch im Keller rumliegen. Die Halogenlampe zieht etwa 500 mA Strom, macht bei voller Batterie gut 12 Stunden Licht, die 5 W reichen völlig, um sich nachts zu orientieren. #6


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir nen Fischtöter aus nem Stuhlbein gebastelt. Ist besser als gekauft!#6



vor allem ist der auch lang genug mit ca 60 cm für die ganz großen ...   |supergri :m


----------



## Der Stipper (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Da fällt mir doch noch was ein, am Rhein verlier ich in der Strömung immer ne Menge Bleie, bei jeder Sitzung nem ich ein paar geeignete Kieselsteine mit und bor zuhause kleine Löcher durch, eine Schlaufe für die Schnur aus Draht dran und wieder ab ins Wasser, ist sogar umweltschonend :q


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Das setzt eine Ständerbohrmaschine vorraus!
Die hab ich nicht buhuhu!
Ist ne klasse Idee! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Der Stipper schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir doch noch was ein, am Rhein verlier ich in der Strömung immer ne Menge Bleie, bei jeder Sitzung nem ich ein paar geeignete Kieselsteine mit und bor zuhause kleine Löcher durch, eine Schlaufe für die Schnur aus Draht dran und wieder ab ins Wasser, ist sogar umweltschonend :q



Sehr gute Idee #6 

Magst du dazu vielleicht mal ne Bauanleitung einstellen ?


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Der Stipper schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir doch noch was ein, am Rhein verlier ich in der Strömung immer ne Menge Bleie, bei jeder Sitzung nem ich ein paar geeignete Kieselsteine mit und bor zuhause kleine Löcher durch, eine Schlaufe für die Schnur aus Draht dran und wieder ab ins Wasser, ist sogar umweltschonend :q


 Dafür haben wir am Strand ja unsere Hühnergötter Die fliegen nur nicht so gut.

Wem soll ich ein paar schicken??


----------



## arno (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür haben wir am Strand ja unsere Hühnergötter Die fliegen nur nicht so gut.
> 
> Wem soll ich ein paar schicken??



 Wat is denn ein Hühnergott? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@Arno
so Steine mit seltsamen Löchern drin :q


----------



## arno (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ja Franz, oben an der Küste findet man solche Feuersteine mit Löcher drinn!
Aber das man da gleich von Göttern reden muss!?! :q

Obwohl, letztens hat ein Arbeitskollege " Mein Gott" gerufen.
Ich rief "Wie bitte " zurück !
Der hat vielleicht geguckt! :q


----------



## Rosi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hallo Arno, der ist für dich http://www.fischland-darss.net/index_neu.html?fischland_darss/freizeit/bildung/strand1.htm 
Hühnergötter, Donnerkeile
Turis suchen solche Teile
schleppen sie dann stundenlang 
und stellen sie in ihren Schrank


----------



## arno (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Jeeetzt bin ich im Bilde!
Danke , hübsche interessante Seite Rosi!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Und nicht zu vergessen: Das gute, alte Fahrradventilgummi als Stopper.


----------



## Bondex (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich benutze abgesägte Krücken (Gehhilfen) als Rutenhalter, superstabil und leicht, dazu noch billig, was will man mehr?


----------



## THD (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Automatikhundeleine als Ankerseil beim Fischen vom Kajak, nie mehr Getüddel, sollte vom Bellyboot auch klappen.

Vitamintablettendose für die Ködernadeln, das Trockenmittel verhindert Rost.


----------



## Funkateer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich benutze seit längerem zum Abschlagen der Fische ein Chaipirina-Limetten-zerquetsch-Holz(iss kein besserer Name eingefallen  ))). Gibt's meistens bei den Chaipiflaschen dazu, passt in meine Spinntasche und funzt super gut.


----------



## hd-treiber (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Vitamintablettendose für die Ködernadeln, das Trockenmittel verhindert Rost.


 
Wie sieht denn ne Vitamintablettendose aus? ;+ Da passen doch bestimmt keine 
langen Ködernadeln rein oder? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, mir fehlt da im Moment ein wenig die Vorstellungskraft#h


----------



## kanalbulle (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Er mein bestimmt die Dinger, wo immer diese Brausetabletten drin sind (Calcium, Vitamin C usw)
Die sind lang genug !


----------



## THD (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Danke Kanalbulle - stimmt.
Die Brausetablettendose ist 16 cm lang und damit zu kurz für lange Nadeln.


----------



## hd-treiber (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Danke für die Erklärung#6 

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....


----------



## ThomasRö (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Master_ruf schrieb:
			
		

> und das mache ich auch selber


Wie viel wiegt das Ding???


----------



## René1964 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Funkateer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze seit längerem zum Abschlagen der Fische ein Chaipirina-Limetten-zerquetsch-Holz(iss kein besserer Name eingefallen ))). Gibt's meistens bei den Chaipiflaschen dazu, passt in meine Spinntasche und funzt super gut.


 
Ich nehm dazu ein abgesägtes Stück der Kleiderstange aus nem ausgedienten Schrank. Ist sehr kurz und platzsparend, hat aber trotzdem den richtigen "Punch", weil aus Messing.


----------



## Albino (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich hab da auch noch was.Ein Teleskop Posen Röhrchen aus ner lehren Zewa Rolle und einer lehren Toileten Rolle.Man klebt erst einmal ein Ende der beiden Rollen mit etwas Klebeband zu ,in die zugeklepten enden steckt man noch ein wenig dünnen Schaumstoff.Dann die Posen rein und zusammen schieben.Fertig is der Posenschutz.:m  



Mfg Albino|wavey:


----------



## angelndes_sofa (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

So.will auch ma  
Ich mache meine Stopper (Fadenstpper) selber aus geflochtener (0,20 mm) Angelschnur #6 Aber denke mal,dass das nen sehr alter Hut ist #t 

Hmm,oder Gummiringe,als Scnur-Clips,die viel besser funktionieren bei windigem Wetter.Die geöffnete Schnurrolle verliert keine Schnur durch den Wind,da man den Gummiring direkt über die Schnurrolle an die Angel anbringt und die Schnur dabei straff halten kann  Und zudem hat der Gummiring auch den perfekten Widerstand,wenn der Fisch zieht.Nämlich so gut wie garkeinen.Und der Wind hat auch keine Chance,die schnur zu lösen,da man die Schnur mehrfach unter das Gummi schieben kann.Also kann nur ein kleiner bis großer Fisch,den Gummi-Clip lösen Probierts mal aus ! Werdet sehen wie das funzt  :m 

Hmm ... Was gibts denn noch ....|kopfkrat 
Ich überleg nochhmal.Wenn mir was einfällt schrei ichs durch Forum |director:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich habe aus einem Fahrradgummi, einem Stein und einem Wirbel ein Grundblei gebaut


----------



## StarAngler (2. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

eine Haarnadel als Schnur-Clip. Je nachdem, wie tief man die Schnur in den Clip steckt, desto später löst der aus ...


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

graues 40mm PVC-Plastikrohr 40mm als Pinnen-Außenborderverlängerung :m


----------



## Master_ruf (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel wiegt das Ding???


 
Sorry das ich mich erst so spät gemeldet habe, habe insgesamt 48 kg fertig gegossene bleie zuhause und ca kein Witz noch 600 kg in Barrenvorm reines blei!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Master_ruf schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das ich mich erst so spät gemeldet habe, habe insgesamt 48 kg fertig gegossene bleie zuhause und ca kein Witz noch 600 kg in Barrenvorm reines blei!!


 
Ja - dealst du damit???:m 

Ich stelle mir gerade meinen unfreundlichen Postboten vor, wie er mit einem Paket Blei ankommt - der würd mich zerfleischen...


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ich habe mal mit der Madenschleuder vom Nachbarn die Katz abgeschossen
Musste sein weil die immer bei uns in den Garten lief und hat dort hin ge*******.Und hat unsere Nahrungsmittel weg gefressen:r

Korken benutze ich als Bissanzeiger:Ein Korken,Schraube rein drehen,biegen und fertig.
Bienenmaden hab ich zum Vögel füttern benutzt nicht zum angeln.
Das gute alte Stuhlbein als Totschläger!
Werkzeugzange als Hakenlöser.
Zusammen geschweisste Stahlstangen als Rutenständer.
So das war es glaube ich erstmal,nein doch nicht!Hab mal die Tuperdose von meiner Mutter zum anmachen von Futter benutzt|supergriboa war die sickich!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Also ich bin ja kein Engel...


Aber wenn das meine Katze gewesen wär, hätte ich mal deine XXXX in die Schleuder getan und voll auf Beton durchgezogen, nur damit wir uns verstehen!
Die Katze weiss schließlich nicht, wo sie hinscheißt! Und wenn ihr Fleisch oder so rumstehen laßt, dann geht die dadran genau wie Fliegen auch... 

Also, nimm die Madenschleuder zum Madenschleudern...:m


----------



## gerstmichel (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Vaseline als Frostschutz & Pflegemittel...


 
Wieso sind ausgerechnet hier jetzt Pünktchen hinten dran?|kopfkrat |supergri 

Zu Anfangszeiten habe ich Wanderstiefel ausm Aldi (20,-) in Verbindung mit der Wathose ausm Lidl (4,99) als Watuniform genutzt. Ist das jetzt auch ne Erfindung für was anderes ?#c


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja kein Engel...
> 
> 
> Aber wenn das meine Katze gewesen wär, hätte ich mal deine XXXX in die Schleuder getan und voll auf Beton durchgezogen, nur damit wir uns verstehen!
> ...


Aber ist es noch normal das die bei uns in die Wohnung läuft?
Nach dem Schuss aus 20m auf den Hintern hatte sie es gelärnt#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist es noch normal das die bei uns in die Wohnung läuft?
> Nach dem Schuss aus 20m auf den Hintern hatte sie es gelärnt#6


 
Schreibe dir nachher ne PN - als Angler & Naturmensch dürftest du schlauer sein...#q


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibe dir nachher ne PN - als Angler & Naturmensch dürftest du schlauer sein...#q


Es war doch nur einmal:c,noch nicht mal feste!Die hatte nur einen Schreck bekommen und mehr nicht!Mit Angeln und Natur hat es ja garnichts zu tun,oder ist so etwas Natur was die Katze macht?Das hat die ja nicht nur bei uns gemacht sondern in der ganzen Nachbarschaft!Könnte ja auch sagen es ist Natürlich das der Kampfhund mal einen Ausraster bekommt!Der wird dann eingeschläfert!Die Katze hat dafür einen LEICHTEN Schuss auf den Hintern bekommen!
So was hab ich noch zweckentfremdet,ahja die Softair|supergri


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Was meinst du warumm ich so einen Smily gemacht habe.Meine Nachbarn hatten mich dazu gezwungen:c


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



> Ich habe mal mit der Madenschleuder vom Nachbarn die Katz abgeschossen


Also wirklich  #d 

Dafür (Niederwild) nimmt man Kleinkaliber. (Unser Förster jedenfalls normalerweise.)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Master_ruf (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja - dealst du damit???:m
> 
> Ich stelle mir gerade meinen unfreundlichen Postboten vor, wie er mit einem Paket Blei ankommt - der würd mich zerfleischen...


 
Ne tu ich nicht bin Sportschütze und habe da fast narren freiheit weil ich schon 10 jahre da im Verein bin !!! Und ja es sieht lustig aus habe mal 25 killo geliefert bekommen !! LOL !!!


----------



## Alleskönner (4. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Also wirklich  #d
> 
> Dafür (Niederwild) nimmt man Kleinkaliber. (Unser Förster jedenfalls normalerweise.)
> 
> ...


Dann lass auch mal schön das,dort wo es hingehört!!!


----------



## chris.mos (5. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Die besten Sachen zum Fliegenbinden besorg ich mir auf Dem trödel oder in Geschäften mit Baselabteilung odee r  Krims Kramsläden


Gibs der Katze richtig


----------



## Loup de mer (5. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Moin

Griffe von Malerrollen für Gaff und Heilbuttharpune






Gruß Thomas


----------



## Alleskönner (5. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				chris.mos schrieb:
			
		

> Gibs der Katze richtig


Ne du lass mal lieber!Die sind aber auch schon seit 3 jahren weg gezogen!


----------



## Franky (5. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@ einige hier:
Man muss auch mal einen Schlußpunkt unter gewisse Dinge setzen können - ist manchmal angenehmer! Hier geht es um Bastelleien und SINNVOLLES Zweckentfremden!!!

@ alle:
Um wieder mal den Bogen nzu kriegen: hat noch keiner das mal andersherum probiert? Angelgedöns zweckentfremden??? Ich vermisse hier den Wirbel als Reissverschlußaufziehlaschenersatz (oder wie man auch immer den Schnuffel nennen möchte, der immer wieder abbricht :q)


----------



## Der Stipper (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@Frankie
klasse, oder son richtig fetten Wirbel als Ohranhänger für die Freundin, wenn du den Geburtstag vergessen hast. Oder ne Perlenkette aus Stopperkugeln und Senkbleien...
Modeschmuck ist in, so mancher allzu neugierige Zuschauer kam schon mit nem Nasenflügelpircing (Blinker) nach Haus.
Mein Angelschirm leistet mir beim Nordsee-Strandbesuch bessere Dienste, als so manche Strandmuschel es könnte, schräg in den Boden gerammt isser bei jeder Windstärke schnell aufgestellt. #6


----------



## Bondex (6. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Habe meiner Freundin eine Kette aus Fliegenbindezeug und einem Minipilker als Anhänger gebastelt


----------



## muddyliz (7. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Angelschnur und Collophonium, um die Nachbarn zur Weißglut zu bringen:
Man bindet eine stabile Angelschnur (mindestens 30er) an einen Reißbrettstift. Diesen drückt man in den Holz-Fensterrahmen des Nachbarn (noch besser geht es mit Holz-Rollläden). Man entfernt sich ca. 50 - 100 Meter, strafft die Angelschnur und reibt mit einem Brocken Collophonium (gibts in Musikinstrumentengeschäften für Geigenbögen) immer auf der Angelschnur hin und her. Nach kurzer Zeit fängt die Angelschnur an zu vibrieren und dann vibriert die Fensterscheibe bzw. der Rollladen. Aber immer dran denken, bevor man das macht Rückzugsmöglichkeit sichern !!!


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Da fällt mir noch ein: Alte Ölfässer sind super als Räucherofen, aber das weiß hier sicher jeder. Aber einen Brenner aus einem alten Lüftungsschacht hat auch nicht jeder. Hinten und vorn eine Öffnung reinflechsen und fertig ist die Kiste. Haben eben damit geräuchert, hier ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Hi
Ich benutzte alte Socken  zum Aal festhalten:
Am besten nimmt man eine Socken der nicht so dick ist und reißt oder schneiden an den Zehen ein Loch hinein das aber gerade so groß ist das man mit der Hand durch das Lock kommt. Dann steckt man die Hand durch das Lock un schiebt den Socken auf Handgelenk  und so kann man bevor man den Aal fasst am Rand der eigentlichen Sockenloch nehmen und Über die Hand ziehen und zupacken.


----------



## Adrian* (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Viel Karpfen,Aal und Meeresangler benutzen doch verband als "futtersack" usw...


----------



## Augustiner (8. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich hab einen billigen Bissanzeiger für die Nacht!
Ein Stück Alufolie an die Schnur!


----------



## Gadus (14. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ich bin Zahntechniker und in der Branche ist ein ganze Palette an Materialien wie für uns gemacht.#6
1 Beispiel : Lift-Up System für's Brandungsfischen, na diese Dinger die aussehen wie kleine Raumschiffe vor'm Blei.
Hab' mit Silikon eine Abformung vom Original gemacht. Dann quer aufgeschnitten, so das man später die Teile zu einer Gußform zusammendrücken kann. Die innere Verbindung habe ich aus Klammerdraht gebogen (gleich den Wirbel mit eindrehen). Dieses Gerüst fixiert man zwischen den Silikonhälften, diese presst man zusammen und lässt transparenten Prothesenkunststoff hineinlaufen. Aushärten lassen, bisschen beschleifen, Fertig!
Und was man mit Kunststoff nich noch alles basteln und reparieren! kann.
Bis denne dann GADUS:m


----------



## fishmanschorsch (14. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Gadus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Zahntechniker...     ....Und was man mit Kunststoff nich noch alles basteln und reparieren! kann.
> Bis denne dann GADUS:m


 

Tja, wenn man an der Quelle sitzt... :m :m


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ketchup oder Majoeimer vom Imbiß sind echt gut zum Brat-Heringe sauer einlegen. Der Deckel schließt super ab. Ich nehme sie auch um Aale ein zu pökeln die später geräuchert werden sollen.

Thesaband ist klasse zum Knicklichter befestigen

mit Schleifband mache ich meine Filitiermesser ultrascharf (auch am Wasser und unterwegs zu benutzen weil man keinen Strohm braucht)

Nagelclipser ist prima zum Vorfach einkürzen.

Filmdosen sind für Haken und andere Kleinteile gut zu gebrauchen

Video und CD-Hüllen eignen sich für Vorfächer


----------



## s3mm3l (1. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Für Ködernadeln nehm ich die Aluröhrchen, in denen man Zigarren kauft.
Da gibts sogar noch was zum Paffen beim Angeln dabei.


----------



## lachjl17 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hi,

also ich binde meine montierten Ruten immer mit Pfeifenreiniger zusammen, das sind dies etwa 25cm langen drahtteile, die mit irgend so einem Stoff umwickelt sind. Hält einwandfrei. Weiterhin habe ich aus einem Abluftschacht einen Räucherofen gebaut.

Gruß Janko


----------



## Cerfat (21. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Vor Jahren war mal diese Kartoffelkanone aktuell und sorgte für viel Gesprächsstoff. Im Netz gibt es immer noch massig Seiten dazu, darf sich aber ein jeder selber suchen aus verständlichen Gründen.
Nun viel mir dabei ein; Mensch, das wäre doch was um Boilis 100, 200, 300 m und mehr zu beförden eventuell gar das ganze Geschirr.

Hat mal einer in diese Richtung gedacht ob sowas damit nöglich wäre ?


----------



## neddi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

laut Waffengesetz sind diese Kartoffelkanonen aber nich so ganz Legal  oder hast nen Waffenschein und eine Kartoffelkanonen-besitzkarte ? *grinz*

Boiles würdest du bestimmt nicht damit verschiessen können, brauchst ja nen gewissen druck, zwischen den löchern wäre zuviel Luft 

-bastl-


----------



## FVD-Lotter (22. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Tach!

Hab erst die ersten zwei seiten gelesen und weiß nich obs schon genannt wurde, aber ich hab in meiner Werkzeugbox (die wurde genannt) immer ne ladung lockenwickler! Da sind vorfächer supersauber und supersicher aufbewahrt, einfach rumwickeln und nich von der Frau erwischen lassen *gg* Funzt auch für die Schnur der Stipprute hervorragend!
Weinkorken sind geniale Hakenschoner für Drillinge, damit man nich ständig die  Finger durhlöchert hat. 
Vogelfutter zum Anfüttern ist warscheinlich bekannt.
Nagellack ist genial zum Fliegenbinden. (Ich weiß warum Männer ne Frau haben :l)
Und wer auch Probleme hat ne Schnur (meist geflochten) durch Futterkorbhalter (oder wie die heisen) oder durch Posen zu ziehen kommt am besten mit ner feinen Drahtschlaufe zurecht, die unten beim Profi zusammengeklebt oder gelötet und mit nem Griff versehen ist!

Petri,

Paul


----------



## FVD-Lotter (22. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ach ja, und noch zwei supi tips!

 Örstens, Um die steckruten zusammen zu halten (wenn se zerlegt sind natürlich) hab ich mir im Baumarkt Klettband besorgt! Die weiche seite nach innen, zwecks der Schnurschonung und alles hält bombig! Gibts auch in rot, dann verliert man es nachts nich so leicht.

 Und zweitens, das is echt genial, hab ich aus nem uralten Angelbuch: Wie mache ich Blei selbst!
 Ich benötige: eine Kartoffel, Wirbel, Blei.

 Woher man Kartoffeln und Wirbel bekommt is ja wohl jedem klar |kopfkrat.
Blei bekommt man genialerweise bei Autowerkstätten. Beim Wuchten werden die alten gewichte in die Tonne getreten, einfach mal fragen, die sind froh wenn sie es los werden!

Die Kartoffel Halbieren und in die fläche schön n Tropfen-/ Sargblei-Negativ einschnitzen. Beim Birnenblei den Wirbel vorne Aussparen und föhlich giesen!

Nochmal Petri, 

Paul


----------



## Stokker (22. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Und ich benutze zum Aufbewahren meiner Ködernadeln einen Filzschreiber, oder das was ich davon übriggelassen habe.

Ich schneide den ersten cm des Stiftes mitsamt Spitze ab. Nehme den Stift dann waidgerecht aus und wasche ihn ebenso gründlich. Diese leere Hülle ist dann mein " Köcher für die Nadeln und lässt sich mit dem Deckel prima verschliessen.
Am besten klappt das mit den Filzschreibern von Schneider....


----------



## esox_105 (24. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Vor Jahren war mal diese Kartoffelkanone aktuell und sorgte für viel Gesprächsstoff. Im Netz gibt es immer noch massig Seiten dazu, darf sich aber ein jeder selber suchen aus verständlichen Gründen.
> Nun viel mir dabei ein; Mensch, das wäre doch was um Boilis 100, 200, 300 m und mehr zu beförden eventuell gar das ganze Geschirr.
> 
> Hat mal einer in diese Richtung gedacht ob sowas damit nöglich wäre ?


 
Hallo,

mit einem "Paintball-Marker" kann man schnell eine große Menge Boilies auf weite Entfernung anfüttern.


----------



## Cerfat (26. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Zufällig gefunden, schaut euch das mal an.

http://www.karpfen-angeln.org/frame_futterboot.htm


----------



## Heilbutt (26. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Speziell zum Karpfen angeln verwende ich erfolgreich ein
Küchenutensil, daß überwiegend die Freunde mexikanischer
Chilli-Gerichte oder allenfalls Salat-Liebhaber kennen werden:




...Dosenmais


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Heilbutt schrieb:
			
		

> Speziell zum Karpfen angeln verwende ich erfolgreich ein
> Küchenutensil, daß überwiegend die Freunde mexikanischer
> Chilli-Gerichte oder allenfalls Salat-Liebhaber kennen werden:
> 
> ...



da schau sich einer die Franken an, innovativ bis zum geht nicht mehr :q :q


----------



## Mac Gill (26. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich kaufe auf dem Flohmarkt schonmal alte Zinnteller, -kannen, -pokale, etc. auf.
Das gibt es immer im Centbereich!

Ich sehe den vorteil von Zinn, dass daraus erstellte Angelgewichte beim abriss die umwelt nicht so belasten. Nur die Jigköpfe sind ein wenig leichter als die Blei-Köpfe.

Mein Fischtöter ist ein Nothammer für Autoscheiben. (eine platte Seite und eine spitze)
Mit dem reicht auch bei den Großen eine Berührung auf dem Kopf um die Fischlies ins Reich der Träume zu schicken!
--> Die gibt es immer im Ramschbereich von Baumärkten für kleines Geld.

Weiterhin habe ich mein Schrimzelt immer mit alten Schraubendrehern befestigt. Der Griff ist einfach praktisch beim rausziehen und eindrücken...


----------



## Stokker (28. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Als neueste Zweckentfremdung benutze ich die Klarsichtfolientaschen eines leeren Hakenpäckchens für meine Vorfächer zum Watfischen.Das ganze ist zwar ein bischen dick, aber das stört überhaupt nicht.
So habe ich sie im Meer stehend zur Hand und brauche bei einem Abriss nicht ewig zu fummeln.
Ein Knoten an den Wirbel , Köder an den nächsten Wirbel und dann bin ich wieder im Spiel...


----------



## Honeyball (28. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@stokker,
die Idee mit den Klarsichttütchen ist pfiffig.
Wer größere Vorfächer z.B. für's Meeresangeln griffbereit braucht: CD-Hüllen aus Papier oder besser noch aus Pappe sind bestens geeignet. Mit 'nem Locher in einer Ecke ein Loch machen und mit 'nem nicht mehr so ganz betriebstauglichen Wirbel zusammenhalten, dann passen die bequem in eine Westen-/Jackentasche. Selbst mit Haken dran besteht keine Verletzungs- bzw. Vertüddelungsgefahr. (klappt natürlich nicht mit Drillingen)


----------



## Rosi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Vorfächer fürs Meeresangeln könnt ihr auch aus Verpackungen von frischem Fleisch schneiden. Das sind so dicke Pappteller mit kleinen Löchern. Die gibt es in schwarz und weiß. Von einer Packung den Rand abschneiden, vierteln und gründlich wässern. Dann trocknen. Man kann regelrecht das restliche Wasser in ein Handtuch drücken. Noch bisschen auf die Heizung legen, fertig. 
Heringspaternoster lassen sich super daran aufwickeln. Ein Schnitt am Anfang für die erste Schlaufe, Haken einpieken, ein Schnitt am Ende für den Karabiner. Hier halten auch gebogene Haken.


----------



## carpi (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hey

Der berühmt berüchtigte verlängerte Klostopfer zum Wattwurmplumpern!!:m 

vielleicht kann man Boilies und Vorfach samt blei in einen sonen wasserauflösenden Beutel tun und dann mit der Kartoffelkanone an einen platz befördern... Vielleicht stehen die Karpfen ja sogar auf den geruch von Harspray etc. !? #c 

Ah ich kenn nochwas.. eine weidezaungerät um Würmer mit hoher wechselspannung mit kaum Strom aus der erde zu bekommen #6 


Und boilies kann man in Verbindung mit ner Madenschleuder doch zu was gebrauchen#v


----------



## petipet (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@,

ich lach mich kaputt. Nach jedem Duschen jucken mir die Ohren.  Irgendwie so sanft. Hilfe schafft nur mein Autoschlüssel.. Der ist prima gezackt und verhielft mir zur ungeahnter Wollust.

Gruß...Peter|wavey: :m


----------



## tim_carp (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Vor Jahren war mal diese Kartoffelkanone aktuell und sorgte für viel Gesprächsstoff. Im Netz gibt es immer noch massig Seiten dazu, darf sich aber ein jeder selber suchen aus verständlichen Gründen.
> Nun viel mir dabei ein; Mensch, das wäre doch was um Boilis 100, 200, 300 m und mehr zu beförden eventuell gar das ganze Geschirr.
> 
> Hat mal einer in diese Richtung gedacht ob sowas damit nöglich wäre ?


 
Die Boilies einfach so damit zu verschießen halte ich für unmölich, da du keinen Druck aufgebaut kriegst. Aber wenn du die in einen PVA-Sack (ich hoffe mal es heißt so, ich meine auf jeden Fall das Plastikzeugs das sich im Wasser aufllöst) packst, müsste es eigentlich ohne Probleme möglich sein.


----------



## Cerfat (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Die Tage mal gefunden, wäre ja auch zu schade wenn es nichts mehr zu erfinden gäbe.

*Funk-Kamerapose *

*Die erste Pose, mit Kamera und Funksender ausgestattet, die es ermöglicht, den Fisch schon vor dem Biß zu sehen ! Patentrechtlich geschützt !*

Mit Hilfe dieses neuartigen High-Tech-Schwimmkörpers ist es möglich das Verhalten von Fischen unter der Wasseroberfläche zu beobachten. Die _© Kamerapose_ wird wie eine handelsübliche Pose an der Angelschnur befestigt und als gewöhnlicher Bissanzeiger - schwimmend auf der Wasseroberfläche eingesetzt. Dabei befindet sich die Miniaturkamera unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, so daß ausschließlich Videobilder von dort übertragen werden. Dadurch wird es dem Angler ermöglicht, die von der _© Kamerapose_ unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche übermittelten Videobilder von einem entfernten Ort (Ufer oder Boot) in seinem Display oder Monitor zu betrachten. Je nach Beschaffenheit seines Angelgewässers kann er somit die biologischen, geographischen und ökologischen Gegebenheiten visuell beurteilen. Dem Sportfischer bietet sich somit erstmalig die Gelegenheit, den Fischbestand unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche genau an der Stelle zu betrachten, die er gerade beangelt ! 

http://www.angel-sport.de/index2.htm


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



> Vor Jahren war mal diese Kartoffelkanone aktuell und sorgte für viel Gesprächsstoff. Im Netz gibt es immer noch massig Seiten dazu, darf sich aber ein jeder selber suchen aus verständlichen Gründen.
> Nun viel mir dabei ein; Mensch, das wäre doch was um Boilis 100, 200, 300 m und mehr zu beförden eventuell gar das ganze Geschirr.
> 
> Hat mal einer in diese Richtung gedacht ob sowas damit nöglich wäre ?


Gibts schon:
http://www.technipeche.net/catalogue/achat/produit_details.php?id=93 
http://www.becker-fishing-tackle.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=715 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Cerfat (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Wahnsinn, hätte ich jetzt nicht geglaubt das es sowas wirklich gibt, allerdings hat das ganze doch n kleinen Haken.


Feedmaster (Boilie & Futterballen Kanone) 495,00 EUR

*Bei dem Feedmaster handelt es sich um ein Gerät, was noch keine offizielle Zulassung erhalten hat. Auch wenn im Vereinigten Europa europäisches Gesetz gelten sollte, prüfen Deutsche Behörden zur Zeit, ob das Gerät in Deutschland verwendet werden darf. In unseren Nachbarländern wie Frankreich, Belgien und Polen sind solche Geräte zugelassen.*

Diese moderne Technik, da waren uns die alten Römer doch schon immer vorraus. Auch die hatten schon Boilikanonen(Schleudern).

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/1267/sts081xc.jpg

http://img347.*ih.us/img347/3492/schleude1r1do.jpg


----------



## Gralf (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, die Arterienklemme zum Hakenlösen war noch nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## uwe103 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

hab mir aus 'ner CD-Tasche, einem ausgedienten Mouse-Pad und einer großen Büroklammer ein Vorfachetui für das Karpfenangeln gebastelt. Die gekauften Dinger sind ar***teuer und diese hat mich nur 2,99 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

für den transport meiner 4 teiligen Fliegenrute, benutze ich eine Tasche die eingendlich für Koe`s (schreibt man dat so????) gedacht sind, die Tasche kostete nur 10 DM 






mfg Lachsy


----------



## Rosi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Und Stöpsel72 hat mir heute einen halben Pinsel geschickt, Pinselhaare zum Fliegen binden, genial, besser als die Haare vom Staubwedel!


----------



## Fabio (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

ich verwende gerne abhakmatten der karpfenangelei, fürs spinnangeln, naheliegend, wenn er releast werden soll


----------



## Bla-bla-blubb (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Gigarettenfilter als Bisanzeiger (Nymphe)...statt Eigarn...|rolleyes 
Ein bischen Entenbürzelfett dran und siehe da...halbwegs gleichwertig.
Irgendwann vergisst man ja immer irgendwas...und Not macht halt erfinderisch, obwohl ich auch so hätte fischen können...


----------



## Mikesch (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Lockenwickler -> Futterkörbchen
Fahrradspeiche -> Hakenlöser (klein)
Mutter (Schraube) -> Bleiersatz
Bonbondose -> Aschenbecher


----------



## spin-paule (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Nach einigem Ärger mit verstopfte Hakenöhre(?) habe ich stets eine *Stecknadel* in meiner Westentasche. Am besten transportieren und wieder auffinden lässt sich diese, indem ich sie in einen gewöhnlichen *Flaschenkorken* stecke.


----------



## thobi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

schönes thema.
danke @all.
einiges ist echt gut.
verwende nacht wenn ich allein bin einen bißanzeiger(pieper)als alarmanlage.

beim forellen fischen auf grund ziehe ich zwischen rolle und startring ein 5x5x5 cm styro würfel,der wird auf einer seite mit dem kutter halb eingeschlitzt,auf die schnur.dann kommt er (nach dem auswerfen) dicht an die rolle.wenn ein fisch zieht,hat er erst keinen wiederstand.sobald der würfel am ring angekommen ist,kann die schnur mit geringem wiederstand weiterlaufen.
und wenn man weiter weg ist sieht man das trotzdem hervoragend.beim drill stört der auch nicht.er bleibt immer vor dem röllchen der rolle stehen.
nachts ein loch mit knicklicht rein.sieht man aber eigendlich auch ganz gut ohne.
geht auch zum zanderfischen.

und zum ersatz von tragbaren dvd-rekorder habe ich auch noch was nützliches.damit verjagt ihr sogar die ratten von eurem platz.
RICHTIG!!!!!


----------



## thobi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

uns noch was.
mit dem ding habt ihr ne super aufbewahrung in eurem zelt.
auf länge schneiden und mit etwas geschick hängt euer essen,handy,taschenlampe,kippen,trockene socken,handtüchen und alles was sonst im zelt rumfliegt sauber und sicher und platzsparend!#6 

bis dann thobi


----------



## thobi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

und wenn die frau mal keine lust hat 5 tage mitzukommen!!!

ne gummipuppe!


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Für Brandungsangler, die ihre Paternoster selber bauen. Bei dem ganzen Weinachtsschmuck, der nun so angeboten wird, kann man Silberperlen (glänzend wie Perlmutt) als Perlenkette kaufen. Es sind 76 Perlen auf so einer Schnur, geht prima für Plattfisch. Kostet um 2€. 
Dann hing noch eine Kette mit kleineren Perlen gleicher Farbe, gefädelt wie Bäumchen. Das werden 130 Perlen, wenn man die auseinander nimmt.Auch 2€

Man könnte also zuerst seinen Tannenbaum mit der Kette schmücken und hinterher mit den Perlen seine Fische anlocken


----------



## arno (22. November 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich habe immer ein bis drei Splinte im Portemonai.
Damit konnte ich sagar schon einen Boardi helfen!


----------



## exle (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

auf der Suche nach einer grammgenauen Waage bin ich auffällig oft in "Giftler"-Foren gelandet. Bis mir klar wurde, dass bei denen das Gewicht ihrer "Ware" noch wichtiger ist als bei uns eine korrekte Bebleiung.

In so einem "Shop" habe ich dann auch sehr günstig eine auf 1/10 Gramm genaue Federwaage erstanden.
KARL


P.s
Jetzt suche ich noch nach einem Thermometer. Das werde ich im Aquariumhandel erstehen.


----------



## Pelznase (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

stück fahrrad- oder schrumpfschlauch und plastikstäbchen als schnurclip
sicherheitsnadel für wirbel
q-tip stäbchen:
hinters birnenblei-verhindert das überschlagen
hält vorgefertigte stopperknoten
um posen zu basteln
diverse döschen und schachteln zum aufbewaren von kleinteilen


----------



## thobi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

einen hab ich noch!!!

bei ebay oder auch woanders gibt es lampen mit bewegungsmelder!!!#6 

diese helfen im zelt beim biß und machen gleich hell wenn man den ausgang sucht!!!:g 

vor dem zelt ist es eine art alarmanlag,wenn sich jemand anschleicht.und sie verschrecken auch ratten die sich unerlaubt zutritt zu euch verscheffen wollen!!!:m


----------



## Adrian* (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ne Lampe mit Bewegungsmelder wär richtig geil für's Nachtangeln, dann müsste man nicht die ganze Zeit die Kkpflampen ect. an und aus machen...
Hast du ne ahnung was die kostet?


----------



## Zpoll (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

ca 7Euro, woher ich das weis?
Hier:  :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70123


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Zpoll schrieb:
			
		

> ca 7Euro, woher ich das weis?
> Hier:  :m
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70123


Klingt gut, muss ich mir auch mal anschauen #6


----------



## Big Fins (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Fingernagelknipser für Braidline ( Fireline & Co ), geht ganz gut.
Meine Telefonzange von Knipex, sehr edel :m und äußerst praktisch zB um Haken vom Fisch zu lösen oder so am PC basteln, ach ja, den nutz ich auch indirekt zum Angeln #6.


----------



## Zander01 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Tolle Sachen die euch da einfallen.#6 

Ich war mal mit dem Spinner unterwegs.
Nach paar Minuten schwam immer wieder ein Zander meinem Köder nach, wollte ihn aber nicht nehmen.
Ich versuchte den Spinner langsamer zu führen, ruckartiger, schneller,... nicht's half. Auch wechselte den Spinner, doch diese wollte er nicht so ganz. Nur der eine der war im Recht, doch wie gesagt er schwam immer nur nach.
Beim nächsten Auswurf löste sich was von meinem Spinner.... es war das Spinnerblatt. #q 
So nun was mach ich jetzt .....|kopfkrat 
Einen anderen Spinner interessierte den Zander nicht ausser der silber/blaue.
Ich hatte damals nur den einen mit.
Ich dachte nach und setzte mich auf den Boden.
Wie ich mich hinsetze sah ich eine Getränkedose (Sprite-Zitrus-Limo)
Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie schnell man mit dem Messer eine neues Spinnerblatt aus dieser Aludose schneiden kann. 
Silber/blau sollte der Spinner sein.
Aus dem "S" beim Schriftzug wurde ein neues Spinnerblatt geformt.
Mit einem zerlegten Wirbel konnte ich das Blatt ohne Mühen am Spinnerkörper anbringen.
So nun ein paar Meter weiter weg, durfte mein Prototyp mal getestet werden, nach ein paar mal herumbiegen drehte er sich genau so wie ich es haben wollte.
Ich ging wieder zu der Stelle wo der Zander war.
Nach dem dritten Wurf hatte ich ihn auch schon.
Ein 65er lag vor meinen Füssen.|supergri 

Den Spinner hab ich immer noch, allerdings nicht mehr in Gebrauch aber als Erinnerung.


----------



## barta (2. März 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt gut, muss ich mir auch mal anschauen #6


 
gibbet auch bei tschibo als notleuchte...sind dioden drin...orangenes licht...nicht besonders hell, aber in absuluter dunkelheit(oder nachts aussm schlaf gerissen) vollkommen ausreichend für nen kleinen bereich... ich stell mir das ding an den pod...wenn ich dann aus dem zelt komme, wirds sofort hell


----------



## DonCamile (2. März 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*





http://www.the-kingfishers.de.vu/


----------



## GAO² (3. März 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Mein Funk-Bissanzeiger:

Hab mir im letzten Jahr zwei kleine Funk-Handys gekauft mit Baby-Alarm(!).
Einen davon habe ich direkt unter dem elektrischen Bissanzeiger am Rutenhalter befestigt (Das Handy hat ohnehin einen Gürtel-Clip), den anderen trage ich bei mir.

So kann ich mich auch mal etwas weiter von der Angelstelle entfernen, oder nachts ins Auto legen ... bis das andere Handy (am Mann) piept...


----------



## bastelberg (3. März 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ich habe ein altes Stativ von der Landvermessung aus dem Schrottcontainer herausgeholt und mir daraus einen Rutenhalter zum Brandungsangeln gebaut:q .
Ebeso div. Decosachen aus dem Bastelladen zum Eigenbau meiner Heringsvorfächer


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Nachdem ich seit Jahr und Tag meine Steckruten mit Klettband zusammenhalte, ist mir eben auf dem stillen Örtchen ein genialer Gedanke gekommen. In Blickhöhe hängt dort nämlich das Haar-Utensilo meiner Töchter. Darin lagern jede Menge bunter Haargummis, die naturgemäß sehr elastisch und wunderbar weich sind.
Im Kaufhaus gibts die Teile in größeren Tüten zu relativ günstigen Preisen.

Ich hab's gerade eben ausprobiert und selbst 3- und 4-teilige Steckruten lassen sich mit nur zwei Haargummis prima und schonend zusammenhalten.

Endlich weiß ich, wozu 3 Mädels im Haus tatsächlich gut sind. :m


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



> Magic_Moses: Ich hab's gerade eben ausprobiert und selbst 3- und 4-teilige Steckruten lassen sich mit nur zwei Haargummis prima und schonend zusammenhalten...


Ich nehme dazu alten Fahradschlauch, in Streifen geschnitten und g.g.F. zusammengeschlauft.

Aber was macht man mit den ganzen einzelnen alten Socken, die sich immer so ansammeln?;+ 

Natürlich überziehen! Über die Rollen! Dann zerkratzen die in der Rutentasche nicht so und die Abwurfkante bleibt schön glatt. 


Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Cerfat (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ein altes Handteil von einer Spinnrute, n Schaumlöffel für n paar Cent aus dem Ramschladen(etwas Klebeband) und fertig ist das Partikelweitwurfkatapult. Je nachdem den Schaumlöffel noch etwas zurecht biegen oder klopfen und die Körner fliegen von Hamburg bis München.


http://img226.*ih.us/img226/4512/lffel0uf.jpg


----------



## karl_sorglos (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ich hab mir aus einem alten Elektrorasierer und einem Gameboy ein astreines Echolot gezimmert ! :q


----------



## fishking79 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

bissanzeiger!
einen prima bissanzeiger zum nachtangeln kann man sich aus einer leeren snapsflasche bauen!also die kleinen flaschen "kurze"!
die flasche gut auswaschen und in den deckel ein kleines loch bohren!
ins loch drehe man einen haken aus dem baumarkt und schon hat man einen bissanzeiger den man in die schnur hängen kann!zum nachtangen ein knicklicht rein und gut!wenn die flaschen zu schwer sind,muss sich mal umschauen,bei aldi gab es mal welche aus plastik!und die könnte man bei bedarf auch noch mit wasser füllen!#6



|director: FISHKING79


----------



## sundfisher (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Schrumpfschläuche aus dem Elektrohandel zum Abdecken des Übergangs von Fliegenschnur zum Monofil ...........


----------



## ingo39 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				exle schrieb:
			
		

> auf der Suche nach einer grammgenauen Waage bin ich auffällig oft in "Giftler"-Foren gelandet. Bis mir klar wurde, dass bei denen das Gewicht ihrer "Ware" noch wichtiger ist als bei uns eine korrekte Bebleiung.
> 
> In so einem "Shop" habe ich dann auch sehr günstig eine auf 1/10 Gramm genaue Federwaage erstanden.
> KARL
> ...


 
elektronische Thermometer mit bis zu 1/10Grad Genauigkeit gibts im Großküchenhandel als Fleischthermometer


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Wie wär´s mit Wolle, Schlagschnur und (Metall) Gardinenzieher?

- Etwa ein Dutzend Tauwürmer per Nadel auf ´nen halben Meter
Wolle aufgezogen, in ca. 5cm Schlaufen an eine Maurerschnur
gebunden. Die etwa 3 Meter Schnur wiederum an den Gardinenzieher
dran und dann ab zum Aalpöddern.

Taucht aber nur was bei Leuten die
a) Am Wasser leise sein können
b) statt Anzuschlagen in der Lage sind die Montage behutsam anzuheben und über den Kescher zu schlenzen.

Funzt total. Ein Neidvoller Angelnachbar hat mich bei der Fischereiaufsicht
angesch.....  Behauptet, ich würde mit ´ner Hegene oder Paternoster fischen und zig|bla:  Aale bereits geriisen haben.
-Der kam natürlich mit Volldampf sofort bei mir an und erklärte mir, daß in
Nds nur eine "Anbissmöglichkeit (Haken/Drilling) pro Rute erlaubt sei und gleichzeitig fragte was das überhaupt für ne Rute is.;+ 
Anstatt zu Antworten stand ich vom Sitz auf, schlenzte zwei weitere Aale über den Kescher. 
Der Kerl wurde blaß, drehte sich um und verschwand..#c 
10 Minuten später kam er mit nem Sixpack und Stuhl wieder und ließ sich
das Pöddern erklären.|muahah: #g


----------



## hecht 1 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



			
				Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:
			
		

> ...10 Minuten später kam er mit nem Sixpack und Stuhl wieder und ließ sich
> das Pöddern erklären.|muahah: #g


 

Die sorte leute könnte man bei jedem angelausflug treffen,oder:m :m :m


----------



## Knispel (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Das sich schnell auflösende Toilettenpapier für Camping - Cemie - Toiletten. Auch für Outdoorer geeignet.


----------



## dieter47 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

...und so schreibt man Queues - alles klar ?


----------



## laverda (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hi Leute 
Alle sind ganz heiß auf elekrtonisches Gedönse für die Bissanzeige. Ich nehme einfach eine Haarklammer und eine Mause- oder Rattenfalle. Die Haarklammer an der Wippe der Falle befestigen (Drahtbügel), die Schnur ganz leicht in die Haarklammer geklemmt, wenns knallt.............Biss!!!!!
Keine Batterie, kein Abfall, extrem preiswert, leicht und sensibel und das Beste ist, dass beim Zuschlagen der Falle die eingeklemmte Schnur immer frei wird. 
Beim Angeln im Fluss (permanenter oder sporadischer Zug an der Schnur ohne Biss) muss man eben einen entsprechend kräftigen zusätzlichen Clip vorschalten, so dass die Falle erst zuschlägt, wenn wirklich was zieht. 
Wenn man jetzt noch eine Schraube von unten in die Aufschlagstelle des Bügels der Falle schraubt, die Spitze der Schraube abschneidet, ein Zündhütchen einer Schreckschußpistole drauflegt, dann kann man keinen Biss verpassen. Alterantiv tuts auch eine ausgediente Fahrradklingel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				laverda schrieb:
			
		

> ein Zündhütchen einer Schreckschußpistole drauflegt, dann kann man keinen Biss verpassen. Alterantiv tuts auch eine ausgediente Fahrradklingel.


Also ich bin da mehr für eine Leuchtrakete, damit man das garantiert mitbekommt :m :q :q

Und gespannte Rattenfallen an der Rute beim Nachtangeln, das kann schlaftrunken beim Köderwechsel oder so auch richtig lustig werden |schlafen :z :q :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich Könnt`mich Beömmeln!#6


----------



## hecht 1 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



			
				Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Könnt`mich Beömmeln!#6


Tu dir keinen Zwang an:m:m:m


----------



## Ruesch (4. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Hi, 

Einwegspritzen  zum  Auftragen von Duftstoffen wie Fischoel oder zum  Lufteinspritzen  in Köfi,  

300er Zimmermansnägel als Haringsersatz um Schirm oder Zelt abzuspannen. 

Whiskyflaschen Verpackung (Runde Dosen ) als Posenrohr

Fleischwolf zum reiben von Frolic

Ikea Taschen als Wiegesack

oder 

Stipprute als Fahnenmast

Monofile um Mobile für die Kids aufzuhängen oder Teig zu schneiden

Ruesch


----------



## Fischhunter (7. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich verwende Vorhangringe und Ü-Ei !!
Vorhangring am Ei Deckel befestigen Die Schnur am anderen ende einhängen  ein paar Kiselsteine rein ins Ei und schon ist der Bissanzeiger fertig


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich nehme immer Plastik Sektkorken.
Oben ein Schraubhahen rein, unten (bei Bedarf) ein Knicklicht.
Sieht sogar noch gut aus.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## friggler (14. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Leere Einwegfeuerzeuge mit Piezo nicht wegwerfen bevor der Piezo ausgebaut ist ;-)
Den kann man bestens gebrauchen um Mückenstiche zu behandeln!
1-2 mal einen Funken auf die Stichstelle machen das Gift kaputt. Es juckt nicht mehr so sehr, die Schwellung wird nicht so gross, und der Stich ist nach kürzester Zeit vergessen.

Wasserminze und Ginko(öl) sollen Mücken fernhalten.
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## arno (14. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Moin!
Mir ist da mal ne Idee gekommen die ich auch noch irgendwann mal umsetzen werde:
Köfisenke!
Man nehme ein Netzt, so wie man es für Obstbäume nimmt ist ja zudem auch echt billig!
Dann noch eine Fahrradfelge 28 ", teile die in zwie Hälften, so das man zwei Halbbögen hat.
Diese fügt man wieder mit kleinen Scharnieren zusammen befestigt dann das Netz daran und wirft die Felge so aus, das die Scharniere auf der Unterseite zum liegen kommt.
Seil bitte nicht vergessen!
Wenn man dann hochzieht, verkeilt sich das Teil gegeneinander und es bleibt die Ringform erhalten.
Zum transportieren kann man es aber leicht zusammenklappen!
ich hoffe , das ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe!


----------



## arno (14. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Einhängebissanzeiger:
Knicklicht, Isolierband, karabinerhaken, Stück Angelschnur und Klemmbleie.
Den karabiner mit Isolierband am Knicklicht befestigen , gleich die Angelschnur mit fest machen.
An die Angelschnur soviel Klemmblei wie nötig und den Karabiner in die Schnur an der Rute hängen.


----------



## sascha62 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Eiswürfelform als aufbewahrung für wirbel,fliegen etc.


----------



## henningcl (27. August 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

hi
zum brandungsangeln 40mm abflussrohre ,auf einer seite abschrägen um sie besser in den boden zu rammen und als rutenständer benutzen.|wavey:|wavey:
sind schön leicht und rosten nicht.

was mir noch auf die schnelle einfällt: gummipuppe als futterplatzmarker oder am ebro als bojenmontage.
dat hat nich jeder ;-))))


----------



## Donnerkrähe (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich mehm immer Gummihandschuhfinger, zerschneide die zu 
Ringen und halte meine  Steckruten damit zusammen.


----------



## bubatz01 (2. September 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> Ich mehm immer Gummihandschuhfinger, zerschneide die zu
> Ringen und halte meine Steckruten damit zusammen.


 
für das griffteil bestimmt praktisch,aber für die spitze werden die doch bestimmt zu weit sein,bzw muss man diese dann doppelt oder dreifach nehmen,so wie bei den haushaltsgummis.


----------



## lamiinru (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Tictac Dosen eignen sich hervorragend zum aufbewahren von Haken, Wirbel, Perlen oder sonstigen Kleinteilen. Nehmen nicht viel Platz weg. 
Man muss nur die Aufkleber entfernen und durch Tesa ersetzen.
Als Tacklebox verwende ich unteranderem einen ausrangierten
alten Verbandskasten.


----------



## schomi (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Dreiwegewirbel, Sprengringe. Karabiener mit Wirbel ziehe ich auf einer Sicherheitsnadel.


----------



## hsobolewski (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

henningcl
"gummipuppe als futterplatzmarker oder am ebro als bojenmontage."
Wer weis ob das stimmt? #d #d 
Am Ebro ist es sehr einsamm. :q :q 

Ich habe beim Aalfischen als Bissanzeiger auch ein Überraschungsei mit einem Knicklicht darinn. Und zum anhängen an die Schnur einen Draht reingesteckt.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Suche noch was als Ersatz für diese schweren und teuren Dreibeine beim Brandungsangeln.
40mm abgeschrägte Kunststoffrohre ist schon eine gute Idee aber bei Kies schwierig.


----------



## Pixelschreck (13. Oktober 2006)

*Brandungsrutenunterteilichtmast !*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Suche noch was als Ersatz für diese schweren und teuren Dreibeine beim Brandungsangeln.
> 40mm abgeschrägte Kunststoffrohre ist schon eine gute Idee aber bei Kies schwierig.


 
In der Mitte des 3-Beins einen Hacken anbringen und eine stabile Tüte oder Ähnliches gefüllt mit einigen Killo echem Strandsand sollen angeblich die Götter der Stabilität gnädig stimmen.


Ach, einen hab ich noch: Brandungsrutenunterteil als abschraubbaren Mast für's Toplicht. Oben und unten etwas angefräst, Nirogewindestücke aus dem Sanitärmarkt mit Epoxy eingeklebt, Gewindeflansch ans Boot laminiert, Lampe drauf...fertig.

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## thobi (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

einen fußabtreter vors zelt gelegt und schon keinen sand mehr im zelt!!!

im bastelladen gibts billig microverzahnte scheeren!!!

addiletten eignen sich auch fürs zelt um mal schnell vor die tür zu treten und einen fisch rauszuzerren!!!


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Suche noch was als Ersatz für diese schweren und teuren Dreibeine beim Brandungsangeln.
> 40mm abgeschrägte Kunststoffrohre ist schon eine gute Idee aber bei Kies schwierig.



Herbert, versuchs doch mal mit sowas:
Dann braucht man nur noch drei Stangen , zwei etwas länger, die kommen auf die dem Meer zugewandten Seite, macht Gewinde drann und gut ist.


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ups, wo ist das Bild geblieben?


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Da hammas ja.


----------



## muchti (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



arno schrieb:


> Da hammas ja.


 
*so...und wenn der kleine hunger kommt hänge i an den haken den topf, feuer drunter...fertig ist die mahlzeit...draussen schmeckt´s halt doch am besten*


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Na gucke ma, da schlägt man ja gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
Wer hat noch ne Idee?


----------



## muchti (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

*soll i dir die nummer vom patentamt geben...*


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Du willst aber nichts vom Gewinn haben oder?
Wenn nicht kannst Du mir die Nr. geben, ansonsten hol ich sie mir selbst.


----------



## Red-Tag (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ok dann mal ich.Nützlich und doppelt zu gebrauchen sind Pinsel für Wasserfarben und Ölfarben.Gibt es in verschiedenen Längen und auch dicken.Die Pinselhaare entfernen zum Fliegenbinden,danach die Metallhalterung der Pinselhaare entfernen und den übriggebliebenen Holzstab individuell lackieren.Passende Posenringe wählen und eine Superpose ist fertig.Billig und gut.
PS.Noch nicht zum Patent angemeldet


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Tach.

ich hab auf meiner Fliegenrute einen wunderschönen Griff-Abschluss aus rötlichem Kirschbaumholz. Ist eigentlich ein Schubladenknauf aus dem Möbelladen ...


----------



## Mörderkarpfenkarl (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Hallo Jungs!
Leere CD- Spindeln eignen sich Hervorragend als Schnur aufbewarungsbox. Wer mehrere Rollen Schnur der Selben Stärke oder der selben Marke hat, kann die Abdeckung gut sichtbar beschriften!


----------



## Matchfischer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

hab mal aus ner schräg abgeschnittenen Plastik Flasche und dem besenstiel sonne Futterschaufel gebaut. ging fast so gut wie mit den gekauften. Man braucht halt nur nen bischen übung.


----------



## blasi (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

danke gubbi die internet adressen sind echt interesant.gruß blasi


----------



## Schorsch81 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*

Ich hab´s schonmal mit nem Teebeutel im geschlossenen Futterkorb probiert. Hat astrein geklappt!

Vanille oder Erdbeertee geht am besten!


----------



## Rama-k (24. April 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich kenne auch nen tollen Trick: alle vogelbesitzer können sich freuen, denn wenn der Piepmatz seine Futterstange aufgebraucht hat kann man aus dem halteclip nen prima Bissanzeiger machen. Müsst nur noch die befestigungshülse vom Knicklicht mit 2 dicken Schrotkugeln füllen, das Knicklicht reinschieben und fertig

schöne Grüße aus OHV


----------



## CaGListRo (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Was hier ja eigentlich noch fehlt ist der Kugelchreiber Bissanzeiger in zusammenarbeit mit einem ausgedienten Walkmankopfhörer.

Man nehme einen durchsichtigen Kugelschreiber und entferne die Mechanik, sowie die Miene (Jaja nicht wegschmeißen )
Dann noch flux den Bügel von dem Kopfhörer raus geschnitten, zusammenbiegen, so dass eine Klammer ensteht. Das ganze da in den Exkulli stecken wo voher der "Drücker" war.
Nun kann man, wenn man einen genommen hat, der das kann, unten die Spitze abschrauben und nach belieben mit Blei beschweren. Ich habe das ganze dann noch mit einem Stück Schaumstoff fixiert, damit mir das ganze Geraffel auch nicht mehr rausfallen kann. (Außerdem passt da auch ein Knicklicht prima rein, deswegen meinte ich auch einen Durchsichtigen )
So als nächstes kann man noch das Kabel des Kopfhörers mit einem Knoten versehen und durch das Loch führen, welches mal der Miene vorbehalten war. (Damit man das gute Stück befestigen kann und nicht bei der auftretenden Bisshektik verliert...)
So oben bei der Klammer noch schnell ein wenig Kleber in die "Exkullihülse", damit die Klammer nicht nach oben rausrutschen kann bzw. Wasser und Dreck nicht rein kommt.
Dann das Ganze noch zugeschraubt und fertig.

Wenn ich heute Abend dran denke, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, stelle ich ein Foto davon hier rein


----------



## Feeder-Freak (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hört sich gut an. Ich suche mal einen durchsichtgen Kuli. |kopfkrat


----------



## CaGListRo (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Habs gestern Abend leider nimmer geschafft mit dem Foto...
Schaun wir mal wie das heute Abend aussieht oder dann morgen früh...


----------



## Steven93 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Sehr stabiler Kescher selbst gebaut:
Stab eines Apfelpflücker aluminiumstange zurechtgebogen,als netz hab ich mir das alte von meinem alten (unhstabilen)Kescher genommen welches ich mir mit starker Angelschnur und einigen Kabel binden um der Alu Stange festgemacht hab einfacvh solange drumwickeln immerstarmmziehn bis man denkt das es starmm ist.....
Darum hab ich einen alten Schlauch mit eingigen Kabelbindern festgemacht (zuerst mit kattermesser aufgeschnitten) den ich dann noch mit Zinkspray angesprücht hab .
In die Alu Stange hab ich 2 Löcher gebohrt , wo man 2 2schrauben mit dem Stab festmachen konnte. Nur um alles noch stabiler zu bekommen habe ich darum noch 2 Rohrverbinder (keine Ahnung wie man das sonst nennt damit wo man 2 Wasserrohre verbindet) drum geschraubt.
Ist total stabil habe gewichte von 9 kg reingehängt und noch keine Anzeichen von Schwachstellen zudem sieht man ncih das es selbst gebaut ist und sehr billig.
Außerdem hab ich mir noch futterkörbe mit altem schlauch gebaut und auch angesprüht sieht top aus


----------



## Mich´l (3. März 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Sehr gut Steven!! - weiter so....#h


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. März 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Die besten Posengummis für meine Forellenposen sind ganz normale Ventilgummis aus dem Fahrradladen, die man sich zurechtschneidet.

Grandios: Einwegspritzen ohne Nadel zum Befüllen und Entleeren von Wasserkugeln und Nasspritzen von schlafenden Angelnachbarn.


----------



## fisherb00n (6. März 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ist ja gemein |rolleyes


----------



## finsch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

aber etwas spaß muß sein :q


----------



## udoopn (13. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Aufbewahrung von Drillingen und sonstigen Stahlvorfächern.

Styroporklotz 15cm x 4cm x 4cm. ---> umwickeln mit Klebeband damit kein Styrpor abknibbelt ---> Drillinge mit Köfinadel durchstecken. Einfachhaken einfach einstechen, umwickeln und mit Klammern von einem Schussapparat feststecken. (Klammern sind 3cm lang)
Hört sich kompliziert an ist aber einfach.
Das ganze Teil kann man auch in eine Angeltasche stecken ohne das die Haken irgendwo festsitzen.

Die Köfinadel kann man in die Seite, durch das Styropor reinstecken, so hat man die Vorfächer und die Nadel zusammen. Ersatzklammern kann man ebenfalls in die Seite stecken. Wie in einem Nadelkissen oder Schaumstoff von einem Blumengesteck.


----------



## Boendall (15. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Naja Thema: "Wohin der Kaiser zu Fuss geht" wenn man ein Camp aufgeschlagen hat und ein paar Tage im Freien verbringt ersetzt ein Eimer , bei dem der Boden rausgeschnitten wurde, die geliebte Klomuschel zuhause.|supergri

Allemal besser als der berühmte Spatenstich oder sich an nen Baum zu lehnen:m


----------



## Boendall (15. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Die besten Posengummis für meine Forellenposen sind ganz normale Ventilgummis aus dem Fahrradladen, die man sich zurechtschneidet.
> 
> Grandios: Einwegspritzen ohne Nadel zum Befüllen und Entleeren von Wasserkugeln und Nasspritzen von schlafenden Angelnachbarn.



Oder mit Nadel um den Köfi etwas Luft zu impfen damit er auftreibt 

Gibts bei jedem Hausarzt, nur die "Nimmst du etwa Drogen?" Blicke sollte man schon aushalten....


----------



## Schnatz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich setze es auch hier nochmal rein, da es hier ja auch passt. #6




gründler schrieb:


> Bivi dient als Zentrale und grüne Gewebeplane mit Ösen gibs in mehreren größen im Baumarkt,kommt als Dach rüber,Stöcker dienen als Stützen fertig ist das Angelhaus.



Gute Idee! 
Zwei bekannte haben die Methode schon vor 2 Jahren etwas weiter gebastelt. Als Stützen wurden die teleskopieren Farbrollen Verlängerungen genommen, solltet Ihr drauf achten, dass diese oben ein nach innen gehendes Gewinde haben. Also, den Stiel nehmen dann die Öse der Gewebeplane, dann eine Unterlegscheibe und dann eine passende Schaube eindrehen. Hält sicher. Zum abspannen wurden bisher immer 2 Seile pro Stange mit Häringen fixiert. 
Man könnte sich natürlich auch noch dementsprechende Seitenwände (ebenfalls aus Gewebeplane) mit einarbeiten.
der Vorteil der Teleskopstangen, man kann es leicht Schräg nach hinten kippen, um das Wasser besser nach hinten ablaufen zu lassen.

Ich habe mir diese Konstruktion schon ziegmal durchdacht und überlege nur noch, wie ich die Stangen besser bzw. überhaupt in den Boden "stecken" kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben. |uhoh:


----------



## scemler (18. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Hier mal ein kleiner "Entfremdungstip" für's Strömungsangeln*

Statt eines schweren und sperrigen Dreibeins zum Angeln an großen Fließgewässern, an denen ich die Ruten hochstellen muß, nehme ich einfach einen einfachen Stoff-Klappstuhl.

Bekommt man ja teilweise für unter 10 Euro im Baumarkt etc.

Ich stelle den Stuhl am Gewässerrand mit der Sitzfläche zum Wasser zeigend auf. 

Auf die Sitzfläche lege ich einen großen, schweren Stein zum stabilisieren.

Nun stelle ich meine ausgeworfenen Ruten einfach hinter den Stuhl und lehne sie an die Stuhllehne an, die etwas nachgibt und die Ruten so gut hält.

Damit die beiden Ruten in einem gewisser Abstand liegen und an der weichen Lehne nicht zusammen rutschen, klemme ich oben an die Lehne noch große Wäscheklammern als eine Art Abstandhalter.

Klappt wunderbar mit 2 3,60m Karpfenruten.

Nun braucht man nur noch einen großen Stein hinter den Stuhl an die Griffenden der Ruten anlegen, damit sie durch Strömung oder Bisse nicht vorne über die Lehne kippen. Durch versetzen des Steines kann man dann auch den Aufstellwinkel der Ruten regulieren.

Ok, an störrischen Steinpackungen klappt das dann nicht mehr, aber an relativ planem Untergrund am Gewässer ist das ne gute Alternative. 

Ich muß bei Gelgenheit mal 'n Foto machen. |supergri

*http://img12.*ih.us/img12/3391/stuhlu.gif*


----------



## 0din (18. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich nehme anstatt Perlen zum Knotenschutz,
mit dem Locher ausgestanzte,dünne Kunststoffplättchen (Schnellhefter)
Loch mit Nadel rein fertig. #6


----------



## wormmaster (22. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

also ich nehm als totschläger entweder mein messer, oder bei etwas größeren fischen auch ma ne glasflasche, wenn ich eine zur hand hab


ansonsten muss man halt ma improvisieren, wie so oft |rolleyes

top ist eich, nen eimer mit erde und pappmatsche zur wurmhälterung, beizweckweise zucht, also zuhause, 

am wasser sind die großen jogurtbecher mit deckel schön, wenn man da dann erde reinpackt, und auch ein bissle pappe verrecken die normalerweise nich.:g
und an dem großen eimer ists praktisch, dass man immer würmer zuhause hat x-D:#2:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich nehme als Totschläger für Hering nen Stößel von Baccardi


----------



## Fishaholic (23. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ach ich entfremde eigentlich fast alles, was mir so unter die Finger kommt....
Schon alleine der Gang durch nen Baumarkt bringt einen wieder auf kuriose Ideen.. und dann kommt wieder einer der Angestellten kann ich helfen (neeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Du würdesr eh nicht verstehen was gerade in meinem Kopf vorgeht)

Von der Offizierslitze als Glitzereffekt fürn Streamer bis hin zur Fahradnabe mit Rücktrittbremse als Ankerwinde war schon fast alles dabei.

Wattestäbchen als Anti Tangle Ding; Antennenhülsen von RC Cars als Anti tangle; Kanninchendraht (wie jeder) für Futterkörbe; Maglite KFZ-Halterungen als Ruderklemmen;
Elektrokabelrohre als Pilkeraufbewahrung; alle Möglichen Küchengeräte für alles mögliche; 
Rohrisolation als Rutenschutz und mit Tape umwickelt als Wallervorfach Aufbewahrung; 
Edelstahlfedern zurechtgeschnitten als Sprengringe ......


----------



## kleener (25. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

ich nehme Korkuntersetzter als Vorfachhalter und nen Weinkorken mit Bleischrot und Fahradband umwickelt als Lotblei achso eine "halbierte" Büröklammer dient als öhse wo der Haken durch kommt, klappt super :m

ein alter Spatenstiel dient als Totschläger :g


----------



## scemler (26. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hier nochmal 2 Bilder von meinem Klappstuhl-"Dreibein". :q

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/7632/alim1319.jpg

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/9485/alim1316.jpg


----------



## Fanne (26. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

goile Erfindung Scemler :vik:


----------



## scemler (26. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Yo, und klappt vorallem wirklich gut.


----------



## SpiderFisch (26. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



scemler schrieb:


> Yo, und klappt vorallem wirklich gut.


 

ist ja schliesslich auch ein *klapp*(t)stuhl!


----------



## Fishaholic (29. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Da fallen mir auch gerade noch meine Waller-Rutenhalter aus Zeltstangen eines alten NVA Großraumzeltes ein. Halten Bombenfest und die Ruten stehen stehen sehr hoch, was die Hängergefahr reduziert.


----------



## Carp Dav (29. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Da fallen mir auch gerade noch meine Waller-Rutenhalter aus Zeltstangen eines alten NVA Großraumzeltes ein. Halten Bombenfest und die Ruten stehen stehen sehr hoch, was die Hängergefahr reduziert.



hi fishaholic

hast du bilder von dem geilem rutenhalter?


----------



## Fishaholic (29. April 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Grad nicht, müsste ich erst welche machen, bzw wenn Gugipanschers Homepage wieder online ist, sind da welche drauf.

Es sind im Endeffekt nur sehr stabile Holzstangen ca 1m lang, auf denen im oberen Bereich eine GFK Hülse befestigt ist. Die Rutenhalter ramme ich in festes Erdreich und die Rute stecke ich dann in die Hülse.
Der größte Nachteil an den Dingern ist, dass man sich anstrengen muss um unter Druck (Biss) die Rute aus der Hülse zu heben.

Ähnliche Rutenhalter habe ich auch noch aus Stahl geschweißt, nur dass man dann keine Stange in den Boden rammt, sondern ein Winkelprofil, auf dem dann noch für sandigen Boden ein großes Stahldreieck geschweißt ist.
Billig und effektiv.


----------



## FinB (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



> Ähnliche Rutenhalter habe ich auch noch aus Stahl geschweißt



Die funktionieren auch als Strandhaken für kleiner Sportboote sehr gut.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Abroller für Stippruten aus einem alten Campingstuhl:*
Von einem alten Campingstuhl die Armlehnen und die Vorderbeine entfernen, die Hinterbeine bis auf 15 cm absägen. Rumdrehen, so dass der Abroller auf Sitzteil und Rückenlehne steht. Rohrisolierung 20x28 auf beiden Seiten innen anschrägen und über das obere Rohr ziehen. Je einen Korken anspitzen und fest auf die Rohrstummel stecken. Je ein 15-20 cm langen Stück Rohrisolierung 9x15 auf die Rohrstummel stecken, dabei unten noch ca. 4 cm Platz lassen. Auf dem zweiten Bild seht ihr, welche Lage die Teile am ursprünglichen Stuhl hatten und welche wegfielen. Das Teil lässt sich ruckzuck zusammenfalten, dabei klappen die senkrechten Begrenzungen automatisch ein. Man muss nur vorher die dünnen Rohrisolierungen abziehen.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Spirulino aus Heißklebestab:*
Man sägt mit einer kleinen Eisensäge ein Stück von einem Heißklebestab (für Heißklebepistolen) ab und bohrt mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit ein Loch längs durch den Stab. Mit einem scharfen Teppichmesser schneidet man beide Enden konisch. In das Loch steckt man einen dünnen Strohhalm oder ein Stück Isolierung von Elektrokabeln bündig bis zum anderen Ende durch. Man verklebt den Stab mit dem Strohhalm, indem man ans untere Ende des Sbirulinos kurz ein Feuerzeug hält und den Stab leicht anschmilzt. Dieser Sbirulino verhält sich fast neutral im Wasser, er schwimmt gerade so. Um den Sbirulino zum Sinken zu bringen, klemmt man einfach etwas Blei unterhalb auf die Schnur.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Billige Kleinblinker:*
Was machen mit den alten 1- und 2-Pfennig-Stücken? Kleinblinker natürlich: Man nimmt zwei 1- oder 2-Pfennig-Stücke (oder Centstücke), bohrt in jede Münze zwei gegenüber liegende Löcher von 3 mm, Haut die erste Münze längs und die zweite Münze quer etwas krumm, verbindet die beiden Münzen mit kleinen Sprengringen, hängt in das hinterste Loch einen Sprengring mit Drilling oder Einzelhaken und in das vorderste Loch einen Sprengring, und fertig ist der Kleinblinker. Verwendet man verschiedene Größen, so kommt immer das größere Geldstück nach hinten. Wenn die Münzen noch glänzen lackiert man sie, glänzen sie nicht mehr, so malt man sie rot an. Man fängt damit v.a. Barsche und Forellen.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Billiger Forellenrassler:*
Man legt einen Kronenkorken (z.B. von einer Bierflasche) ins Feuer bis die Gummierung innen verbrannt ist. Nun biegt man auf 2 gegenüberliegenden Seiten den Rand des Kronenkorkens hoch bis zur Waagerechten und bohrt in diese beiden Laschen je ein Loch von 3 mm. Jetzt legt man in den Kronenkorken 2-3 kleine Stahl- oder Bleikugeln und drückt den Kronenkorken seitlich so zusammen, dass die Kugeln nicht mehr herausfallen können, sich aber innen noch bewegen können. Anschließend wird der Forellenrassler bemalt oder mit Reflexfolie beklebt. In die beiden Löcher der Laschen kommt je ein kleiner Sprengring, an einen hängt man einen Drilling oder Einzelhaken, den anderen befestigt man am Wirbel.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Das Kraut-Verhüterli:*
Beim Angeln im Kraut verfangen sich die Drillinge schnell im Kraut. Man verhindert dies, indem man ein Stück vom Finger eines Einweghandschuhs (Ärztebedarf, Verbandskasten) oder ein Stück von einem Kondom über den Drilling zieht und vorn am Schenkel des Drillings zubindet. Da das Plastik/ Gummi sehr dünn ist, dringen die Hakenspitzen beim Anschlag durch.


----------



## muddyliz (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

*Billige Kühlakkus:*
Man füllt eine leere PET-Flasche zu 2/3 mit Wasser, drückt einen Teil der Luft heraus, verschließt die Flasche fest und friert sie liegend ein. Wichtig: Kühlakkus sollten immer auf die Fische gelegt werden, weil die Kälte sich nach unten ausbreitet.


----------



## heinmama (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hallo,
 da mein Nachbar letztens Entrümpelungsfete hatte und dabei einen Schreibtisch aus Vierkantrohr, einen Rasenmäher und eine 
Opstkiste aus Kunststoff wegwerfen wollte, sah ich darin nach einigen Nachdenken eine einmalige Chance an einen Trolley für mein Angelzeug zu bekommen zu Nulltarif. (Ist immer Klasse da Kohle immer Mangelware ist)#6#6#6#6

Also Flex angeschmissen die Füße von dem Tisch abgesägt, Platte abgeschraubt und noch mehr Rohmaterial gebunkert.  
Zwei Räder und den Bügel von dem Rasenmäher abgebaut.
 Fazit: Rohmaterial gebunkert zum Nulltarif.

Aus den Füßen habe ich das Grundedestell des Trolleys gebaut und angestrichen, an der Seite die Räder dranmontiert und den Bügel zum Schieben gesetzt.
Bakke oben mit drei Kabelbindern montiert.

Trolley fertig.#6#6#6

Noch einige Gummi´s zum Befestigen kaufen und es ging ab zum Angeln.

Letztes Erfolgserlebnis an diesem Tag war der Fang meines Sohnes und meiner Tochter:

2 Barsche a 30cm  :q:q:q:q


Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch einige Foto´s zu meinem Bericht zufügen.


Gruß  

Heinmama


----------



## forelini (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

alles tolle ideen denke mir auch ma was aus


----------



## grillking (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Edit by Honeyball


----------



## TekillaSR (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Zeltheringe.

Wer kennt das nicht. Schrimzelt aufgebaut bis Abends gefischt und dann beim Abbau den ein oder anderen Hering verloren. Da man die Dinger im höheren Gras sehr schlecht wiederfindet, habe ich rote Stoffstreifen mit Kabelbinder festgezurrt. Hält fest und erleichtert mir so den zusammenbau erheblich.


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Zum Räuchern in Schrank oder Tonne:
Karnickeldraht im Feuer ausglühen bis die Verzinkung weg ist, in passende Stücke schneiden. Einmal um den Fisch klappen, oben einhaken und nie wieder fällt ein Fisch runter.

Speziell für größere Fische wie Brassen top. Wobei man den Draht so biegen kann, dass die Fische sich nicht berühren. Bauchhölhe wird natürlich dezent mit Weidenstäbchen o. ä. gespreizt. (Aus altem Blinker-Heft)


----------



## Harry48 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



caruso schrieb:


> Hab auch noch was.
> 
> Filmdosen für Bißanzeiger oder Futterkörbe.
> 
> ...



Ich nehm nen Tampon immer wenn mir die Nase läuft beim Hair-Rig basteln *gg*#r#v


----------



## TekillaSR (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hallo 

Ich fische mit ner 0,25mm Multifilen an einer 110cm langen einteiligen Fieberglasrute auf meine Katze. Die Schnur ist so um die 1,50m lang und lässt sich gut innerhalb der wohnung werfen. Als Köder kann ich euch

*Glitter-Palmsticks/ Palmwedel*
(diese buschigen "Cocktailschirmchen")

empfehlen. Dazu solltest man aber den Holzteil abschneiden. Dort wo man geschnitten hast bohrt man vorsichtig ein löchlein rein und hängst einen Karabinerwibel an. Per Chinch-Knoten mit der Angel und Schnur verbindnen und auf die Jagt gehen. 

Unglaublich wie Katzen auf so ein Teil abgehen!! #6

Unter genauer Beobachtung merke ich mir nebenbei die Bewegungsmuster des Palmsticks und die Reaktion meiner Katze. Auf einige Führungsstile reagiert sie sehr Aggresiv. Das kÖNNTE sich aufs Kunstköderfischen übertragen lassen....Bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein ;-). Selbst wenns überhaupt keine Paralelen zum Raubfischen gibt, machts meiner Katze und mir sehr viel Spass zu "Jagen" |supergri


----------



## mcrae (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Aus einem Besenstiel und zwei "Malerrollenteleskopverlängerungen" und einem Stück von einem Blumenkastenhalter ein Brandungsdreibein...

Teelichtbecher zum Bleigiessen...

Rohrisolierung um zu Hause die Ruten schonend an die Wand zu bekommen...

Fliegenrutenrohr als Aufbewahrungsbehältnis fürs Blasrohr...


----------



## jimmiauskiel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

also ich war auf hering hatte ein normales heringsblei das dann auch auf einmal nicht mehr da war wo es mal war hab denn ne mutter genommen und da haben die heringe auch erst richtich angefangen zu beißen


----------



## udoopn (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich benutze eine 10 € Kühlbox als Sitz, Transportbehälter für Angelsachen und als Kühlung für meine gefangenen Fische.
Ein bisschen aufgemobt mit einem extra Sitz aus Styropor und ein Tragegurt dran.... FERTIG


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Nun... Aus einem mehr oder weniger aktuellen Anlass möchte ich Euch gerne mit meiner neuesten Köderkreation beglücken... :q Das No-Motion-Bocki:





Hat sich zwar bislang nur Nachbars Lumpi für interessiert, aber wer weiss......


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ích habe mir mal aus einem Tischtennisball und einem Strohhalm eine Hechtpose für Köfis gebaut. Hält 25gr und funktioniert super.

Gruß
FangeNichts5


----------



## heinmama (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Moin,Moin

ich habe letztens mal beim durchblättern einer Zeitschrift gesehen, das man Brillen-hart-etuis (diese die man bei dem Optiker mit F bekommt zum zuklappen, aufklappen geht natürlich auch) zum aufbewahren von Posen/Blei/Haken zum Stippfischen
eignen. Mal Ausprobieren.|rolleyes


----------



## henning75h (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriostesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen*



Joka schrieb:


> sauber....ich nehm dazu meisst ein Messer oder Zollstock :m


 

geht auch mit nem BaseCap... weil Messer zu schade und Zollstock nehm ich meist nicht mit raus...


----------



## TekillaSR (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ich benutze ab und an eine Bierflasche als Fischbetäuber. Wenn sie noch voll ist kann man sogar sehr große Fische Narkotisieren. ;-) Vitamalzflaschen geh´n auch. Für Köderfische empfehle ich den Mittelfinger. A gscheid´s Hirnbatzerl und der Augendrehreflex setzt aus.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. November 2010)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Moin Franz!

Haarklammern als Rutenklemmen kurios genug? :vik:


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2010)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Es war zwar nur eine einmalige Sache,aber es ist kurios,lustig und hat seinen Zweck erfüllt :q:q:q


Arterienklemme als Radmutter-Ersatz
(letztere hab ich mitten im Wald verloren) #q


----------



## Etamnanki (8. November 2010)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hiho, 

bin in der Regel mit meinem Bruder beim Angeln und da er (tiefergelegtes Auto mit jedermenger Schnickschnack hat) bin ich immer der Fahrer. Als Fahrer trinke ich immer (muss sein beim Angeln einfach) ein Cab - 0,33 Colabier.

Die leere Flasche lässt sich super als Totschläger für größere Hechte und Waller benutzen - liegt super in der Hand.#h

Mfg 

Etamnanki


----------



## Macker (9. November 2010)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Die Messingfarbenen Verschlüsse von Prospekttaschen zur befestigung von Fischfilets an Naturködermontagen.
Durchstechen und Aufbiegen, fertig.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## holzmichel87 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Klettkabelbinder um die Rutenteile zusammen zu binden.
Bekommt man im Baumarkt.


----------



## zandertex (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

mal eine kleine aber sehr effektive Zweckentfremdung,aus einer Sattelstütze einem Flaschenhalter etwas Alu und Gummi.


----------



## zandertex (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

4000er FA Spulenabwurfkante polieren, mittels Hilfe einer alten Schnurspule.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## stefano89 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hääää? |kopfkrat

Meinst du vllt. mit Hilfe einer Bohrmaschine? Oder einer Schnurspulstation/-maschine?


----------



## zandertex (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Ja Bohrmaschine,funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## 42er barsch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

ich habe  bei e-bay ein kamerastativ erworben.
alle drei beine sind dreifach teleskopierbar,
von ca. 60cm - 160 cm.
anbauteile für kamera abgebaut, alten kleiderhaken (zum einhängen einer mit wasser gefüllten plastiktüte als stabilisierung ) und gewindeteil eines alten rutenhalters (mittels schlauchschelle ) angebaut.
dient mir als auflage zum feedern bei uns am rhein.
steht durch die drei teleskopierbaren beine auch auf der schlimmsten steinpackung immer bombenfest.
in verbindung mit einem buzzer-bar durchaus auch mit zwei ruten zu bentzen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Moin!

Weiß nicht ob es schon dabei war (glaub nicht): 

Holz-Kaffeerührstäbchen von MC-D zum Epoxidharz anrühren. So kann man dem Laden in dem es fast nur lauwarme bis kalte Burger gibt - die natürlich auch noch viel zu teuer sind - wenigstens etwas abgewinnen...

Gruß
der BurgerKing-Kunde


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Holz-Kaffeerührstäbchen von MC-D zum Epoxidharz anrühren.



Mit Zahnstochern gehts auch und das befüllen der Bauchnut mit selbigem besser als mit Spachtel ähnlichem Zeugs.


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Klar, die nutze ich auch - dachte aber der Hut wäre zu alt^^ aber zum verrühren hab ich doch lieber etwas breiteres Holz.


----------



## Potti87 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@AllesKönner

Wenn du meinst, Tiere mit ner Futterschleuder quälen zu müssen, nur weil sie bei euch in Garten machen, dann bist DU 1. falsch hier im Forum 2. solltest du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen ( will nich wissen was du mit manchem Fisch aus Langeweile machst)
und 3. das allerletzte:r


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



Potti87 schrieb:


> @AllesKönner
> 
> Wenn du meinst, Tiere mit ner Futterschleuder quälen zu müssen, nur weil sie bei euch in Garten machen, dann bist DU 1. falsch hier im Forum 2. solltest du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen ( will nich wissen was du mit manchem Fisch aus Langeweile machst)
> und 3. das allerletzte:r



Hast du Bodennebel?|kopfkrat


----------



## Lurchi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

@Sten

Er hat ne "Boardleiche" von Seite 7/8 ausgegraben, warum auch immer #c  Naja wenns glücklich macht |uhoh::q


----------



## eric02 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

so ein dichten nebel gab es schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Da es ja eh etwas neblig ist, kann ich auch mal auf diese Art der Zweckentfremdung aufmerksam machen.

http://www.dorschfestival.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=266&Itemid=138


----------



## todes.timo (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Glfc98XGLg

das ist echt der Hammer, auf diese Idee muss man(n) erst mal kommen !!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Der "Titel" wurde ihm aber im Nachhinein aberkannt, da der Fisch am Auge gehakt war.


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Sehr lustige Geschichte #6, ich geh aber mal wieder on Topic:

Nagelfeilen aus Pappe für ganz feine Schleifarbeiten an Weichholz.


----------



## Potti87 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

ja, ick hab Bodennebel und zwar sehr dicht sogar#h

aber naja bei uns kommt eh alles mit nem halben Jahr verzögerung an

tut mir Leid|supergri


----------



## Potti87 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

komm halt vom Dorf da is sowat normal|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Alles klar, 'ne Waldrunke also....:q

Na denn, Prost Kollege, und mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Katze, paar auf'n Hintern hat noch keinem geschadet.:q

#g


----------



## Potti87 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Prost#g:q


----------



## robinhio111 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Axtstiel als Fischklopper!!!
Also von einem kleinen Beilchen.


----------



## Potti87 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Kabelisolierung als Posenringe


----------



## eric02 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde. ca 25 cm langes stück holz wie besenstil oder so dann 3-4 bierflaschendeckel hintereinander rauf schrauben und fertig ist der entschupper. geht wunderbar.


----------



## Onkelfester (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Hab jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Trööt zu lesen und weiß deshalb nicht ob es das schon gab:

Ich nehme eine leere Kondensmilchdose, mache ein paar Steinchen rein und klebe einen Handtuchhalterhaken (..na ihr wisst schon...diese selbstklebenden Plastikhaken fürs Bad) oben drauf.
Jetzt nur noch die Schnur um den Haken legen, fertig ist der perfekte Bißanzeiger.


----------



## Angelzwerg (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Hab jetzt keine Lust den ganzen Trööt zu lesen und weiß deshalb nicht ob es das schon gab:
> .


Geht mir genau so :m,also:
-alte Gardienenstange (eiseitig aufgesägt,Schrumpfschlauch drüber) als Rutenständer
-Korken als ,,Hakenhalter´´ in der Angelkiste
-Spatenstiel als Fischtöter
-Diese Hakenspitzenschutz-Schläuche als Tube und Als Posenring

MfG angelzwerg


----------



## NickAdams (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Fleischerhaken zum Haifischangeln.....

Nick


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

eine astgabel als rutenständer :q:vik:


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Blaue Tüte eines schwedischen-Möbelhauses als Driftsack
Alternativ auch eine engmaschige Senke


--> klappt wunderbar


----------



## DrSeltsam (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die nützlichsten, kuriosesten und lustigsten Zweckentfremdungen und Erfindungen !*

Die besagte Tüte ist ein Allroundwunder:

Driftsack (wie bereites erwähnt)
Wiegesack 
provisorische Abhakmatte
oder einfach als Tüte für die kiloweise gefangenen Fische


----------

